# Bynum



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Any news on how Andrew Bynum's progressed this season/what level hes at now?


----------



## sohail (May 13, 2006)

i was wandering about that


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Dont expect anything, Bynum is still fishing...any changes/expectations should be asked on their next training camp.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

what do you mean? he's supposed to work on his game in the offseason. i imagine he's going to bulk up a bit.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

he means bynum hasnt dont anything yet, it isnt the offseason for players to start doing **** yet


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont think that's what he means. the offseason doesn't start when training camp does. the offseason starts when you either don't make the playoffs or are eliminated from it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Dont expect anything, *Bynum is still fishing*


ever hear the expression gone fishing? the point is only highly motaivated players will start extreme workouts at this point


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

or rookies desperately trying to improve their game so they can prove themselves for a bigger contract.... oh and looking for significant minutes the following season.

im not saying that he is working out now, but i think it's possible.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Cris said:


> ever hear the expression gone fishing? the point is only highly motaivated players will start extreme workouts at this point


Then that doesnt count Kobe, he's out there in TNT land giving Chuck a taste of his own medicine instead of _improving _ his game. :biggrin:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Hope he plays in the summer league next season. I wanna see how much he's been working on his game and if he's bulked up a little.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Colin Cowherd had a guest on his ESPN show this morning and they were talking about the realistic possibilities of Garnett being traded to LA for Odom and Bynum (and more). Garnett has a home in LA, and they thought that LA and NJ (for Jefferson) is where Garnett might end up.

Why the "no more talk of Garnett trades" on your board?


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

I think it has to do with the fact everyone is making Threads about it. It's being treated as it's spamming because they've had enough of it. It's not that it's not a possibility, they're just tired of hearing about it in so many threads.

About Bynum, I'm hoping he bulks up a bit and lessens his fat and continues to learn from Abdul Jabbar. Oh yeah, I'd like him to develop 2 moves (or more moves if he had one) down low and a form of better Help defense.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Colin Cowherd had a guest on his ESPN show this morning and they were talking about the realistic possibilities of Garnett being traded to LA for Odom and Bynum (and more). Garnett has a home in LA, and they thought that LA and NJ (for Jefferson) is where Garnett might end up.
> 
> Why the "no more talk of Garnett trades" on your board?


 because now all it is, is speculation. i counted some 7 or 8 KG threads in the past week or so. all with unrealistic trade ideas and with titles like "who wouldnt you give up for kg" yatta yatta. if something were to be important in a deal of that sort then yes obviouslly post it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

On the general board they are having a discussion about Shaq and Oden and the mentioned that Shaqs vertical leap was like 33 inches coming out of high school. Does anyone know what Bynums vert is? Or what he was lifting coming out of high school? I know it couldnt have been as freakish as Shaqs but i just wanted to know.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

nbadraft.net says he has a 33 inch vert. 

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/andrewbynum.asp


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

take it for what it's worth.

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1012

Andrew claims to have a 33 off stand still, and a 37 off of one step.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think he needs to improve defensively first. at worst he'd be a very good defender... he's 7'0 with long arms.


----------



## sohail (May 13, 2006)

afobisme said:


> or rookies desperately trying to improve their game so they can prove themselves for a bigger contract.... oh and looking for significant minutes the following season.
> 
> im not saying that he is working out now, but i think it's possible.


i bet play game with the hooker kareem
learning from him


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

actually from what mitch says in his blog, he's going play in some of those summer leagues.. mitch says he expects andrew to hit the gym.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Silk D said:


> take it for what it's worth.
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1012
> 
> Andrew claims to have a 33 off stand still, and a 37 off of one step.


Here's a picture of him hitting a hookshot over another 7 footer. Just look at how high his hand is above the rim? Angle is a bit deceptive though...


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

About how many minutes per game do yall think he will get this year?

Last year when he had chances he produced. I hope Phil plays him more this year. Wasn't he like 7 for 7 in that Indiana game?

Then again, he's still only a sophomore.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he didn't produce imo, which is why he didnt get a lot of minutes. every time he touched the ball, he seemed confused on offense. on defense, he'd usually get quick fouls.

this year i think he will get 15 minutes per game.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I dont see him having major minutes next year. Reason why is, the Lakers now have a complete grasp as a playoff team , the coaching staff will depend highly on the frontcourt which made the most impact (Kwame and Mihm) I would like to believe that they'll build on what they already established rather than start with another one.. The Lakers after almost knocking the Pacific Division team in the first round will not be content with just making the playoffs, with just minor tweaks and most likely a slight change on the current roster a WCF berth is likely, which may leave a second year coming out of HS undeveloped kid out of rotation.

Though there are times where this kid has showed more heart/passion than Kwame and Cook to warrant a starting spot, he also is too vulnerable with pressure and the intricacy of playing on the highest level of basketball (same can be said with Kwame anyway), all in all I feel good with this Kid and what he may be able to bring into the table.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think he will definitely get minutes. who cares if the current starting roster is playoff bound? bynum, of all the frontcourt players for the lakers, has the most potential. it's also good to play andrew becausehe's a young play with a lot of potential, and by finding out his potential... it will help the team make personnel decisions for the future.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Oh yes he will, but the question is how much more? Like i said its not going to be _major_ minutes unless some injury happens in our frontcourt, obviously when you want to win as in its present form ,you dont go by _potential_, its quite a pitfall sometimes (see Kwame in DC, Joe Smith in the Bay Area and Olowokandi in the other LA team) and you dont just gamble your teams legitimate chance to win or move forward just because a young player has potential ,its not logical not with LA's situation. I could see if its a long term plan, but as far as I know its a 3 year plan going on 2, and we made a huge progress from two years ago, no point going a step backwards.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Turns out it was a New York game.

http://www.nba.com/games/20060131/LALNYK/boxscore.html


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> Turns out it was a New York game.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/games/20060131/LALNYK/boxscore.html


Yeah, he owned Eddie Curry that game while displaying a nice touch...definitely his high point of the season.

I think people who judge Bynum based on being raw or not having enough athletic ability are missing the impact of his size and length. He doesn't have that far to go to be a strong starter in the NBA.

You guys think we're not going to go through really bad Kwame spells next yr or flimsy Mihm's not going to get hurt again. IMO - Bynum is one of the key pieces that takes this team to the next level.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont know if they're basing him on his athletic ability.. i think they (at least i) were thinking about potential. if you look at tim dunan, he's not really athletic (though he does have more athleticism than your regular NBA player), he's still one of the top 3 players (at least in these playoffs)


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

He is raw, but has a lot of potential.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

He seems a lil timid IMO.


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

he could give 4 pt 4rbds and a block in 15 min for the next year if jackson gives him the opportunity


----------

